# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Một số đồ  cần thanh lý của cơ khí UY Hân

## maycncmini

_=> Máy phay cơ OTR ( Máy đã bán)_

Thông tin máy :

- Kích thước máy : 1900X1400X2100 trọng lượng 2,7 tấn

- Hành trình XYZ : 900X400X450

- Động cơ trục chính 15HP, 12 cấp độ từ 40-1600v/p

- Động cơ dẫn động XYZ bằng thủy lực 2.2kw, có 9 lựa chọn từ 20-850mm/phút

Phụ kiện đi kèm :

- Đầu phay NT50 (Collet : 20, 22, 25, 32)

- Đầu phay đường kính 150, 200 sử dụng chip Insert

Giá thanh lý 40tr

----------


## maycncmini

*Quái thú mỏ cò đã bán*

----------


## maycncmini

Thanh lý 01 biến tần Frenic 5000G11 của Fuji
TYP : FRN0 4G11S-4
Source : 3 pha 380-460V 50/60Hz 1.8A
Output 3 pha 1 KVA 380-460V  0.1-400Hz

Mới 100% chưa sử dụng giá 500k


_Đã bán_

----------


## maycncmini

01 Bàn chữ T kích thước 600X350X42 
Bàn được dỡ từ máy Brother 225
Giá bán : 2.000.000vnđ

----------


## tranphong248

Là 500k hay 5000k vạy bác

----------


## ducduy9104

> Là 500k hay 5000k vạy bác


1kVA mà 5tr thì ai mua hả bác  :Wink:

----------

tranphong248

----------


## elenercom

tôi gạch con biên tần như đã nói chuyện ới bác chủ nhé.Long 0975536370. Bác cho tôi xin luôn số TK nhé. VCB càng tốt. Thanks

----------


## hoahong102

Đề nghị chụp bàn T thì bỏ Eto xuống kẻo anh em cứ tưởng BỞ

----------


## tranphong248

Sorry. Nhầm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Bác Long nhanh gúm nhẩy

----------


## maycncmini

> tôi gạch con biên tần như đã nói chuyện ới bác chủ nhé.Long 0975536370. Bác cho tôi xin luôn số TK nhé. VCB càng tốt. Thanks


OK, bác chuyển tiền theo số 
TK : 0181000611851
Chủ TK : Tan Van Cuong
Ngân hàng Vietcombank
Chi nhánh Nam Sài Gòn

Cho mình địa chỉ gửi hàng nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

> tôi gạch con biên tần như đã nói chuyện ới bác chủ nhé.Long 0975536370. Bác cho tôi xin luôn số TK nhé. VCB càng tốt. Thanks


Nếu TK bác Long bị ngân hàng phong tỏa, đén lượt mình nhá

----------


## maycncmini

> Đề nghị chụp bàn T thì bỏ Eto xuống kẻo anh em cứ tưởng BỞ


Không bao gồm Eto

----------


## elenercom

Tui vừa chuyển tiền rồi ợ. Bác ship hàng về địa chỉ này giúp tôi: số 114, ngõ 12,,  Phan Văn Trường, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội. Nguyễn Thành Long 0975536370. Thanks
@tranphong248: Tui nhiều phen chịu cảnh trâu chậm òi bác ợ
@thuhanoi: TK của em lúc nào cũng chỉ có vài trăm k thôi, phong tỏa làm giề. hehehe





> OK, bác chuyển tiền theo số 
> TK : 0181000611851
> Chủ TK : Tan Van Cuong
> Ngân hàng Vietcombank
> Chi nhánh Nam Sài Gòn
> 
> Cho mình địa chỉ gửi hàng nhé

----------


## maycncmini

> Tui vừa chuyển tiền rồi ợ. Bác ship hàng về địa chỉ này giúp tôi: số 114, ngõ 12,,  Phan Văn Trường, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội. Nguyễn Thành Long 0975536370. Thanks
> @tranphong248: Tui nhiều phen chịu cảnh trâu chậm òi bác ợ
> @thuhanoi: TK của em lúc nào cũng chỉ có vài trăm k thôi, phong tỏa làm giề. hehehe


Đã nhận được tiền bác gửi, thứ 2 sẽ chuyển hàng cho bác

----------

elenercom

----------


## maycncmini

Thanh lý nội thất máy phay CNC Fanuc 6M

Main Fanuc 6M đời đầu : A20B-0007-0010/06C
Giá 2tr

03 Driver DC Servo : A06B-6045 -H005/H006 
Điều khiển động cơ DC Servo Fanuc 20M
Giá 4.5tr/3 cái

*Đã bán hết*

----------


## elenercom

Bên Kerry  vừa thông báo hàng về, lát nữa chở đến. Zui quá.Thank bác chủ nhé




> Đã nhận được tiền bác gửi, thứ 2 sẽ chuyển hàng cho bác

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

Bàn từ xoay độ 380x110 
Điện : 100 vdc
Lực từ mạnh, hít nhả ok, không bị dính khi tắt
Bộ điều khiển từ mới 100% do Uy Hân chế tạo dòng tải lớn nhất 25A, bộ điều khiển bảo hành 01 năm .
Giá nguyên bộ: 3.500.000 vnđ

_Đã bán_

----------


## maycncmini

- 02 AC servo Yaskawa USAMES-06B21
Giá 1.200.000 vnđ/cái

----------


## Linh Jenny

Máy hàn co2 của Pháp dòng 300A sử dụng điện 380v 3pha đầy đủ dây & mỏ hàn. Giá 7tr

Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

Name:	20160808_094902.jpg 
Views:	8 
Size:	371.4 KB 
ID:	25631

----------


## maycncmini

Bộ nội thất máy phay CNC Fanuc 6M đã bán hết

----------


## maycncmini

Cảm biến trục chính động cơ AC Spindle Fanuc Model 3 và Model6
Mã : A20B-9000-0300/01
Số lượng : 02 pcs 
Giá : 1.500.000 vnđ/cái









AC Spindle Fanuc model 3 và model 6
Tốc độ : 6000v/p max
Model 3 : 3.7-5.5kw
Model 6: 5.5-7.5kw

Giá không bao gồm cảm biến 3.000.000 vnđ và 3.500.000vnđ

Giá full: 4.5tr và 5tr/cái

----------


## hoahong102

> Thanh lý nội thất máy phay CNC Fanuc 6M
> 
> Main Fanuc 6M đời đầu : A20B-0007-0010/06C
> Giá 2tr
> 
> 03 Driver DC Servo : A06B-6045 -H005/H006 
> Điều khiển động cơ DC Servo Fanuc 20M
> Giá 4.5tr/3 cái
> 
> *Đã bán hết*


tiếc quá, không biết đăng bán bao giờ, ai mua nhượng lại mình

----------


## maycncmini

Bộ Fanuc 6M đã bán sáng nay cho một bạn thành viên trong  (Hội gia công cơ khí) trên facebook

----------


## hoahong102

tiếc 3 cái này cơ

03 Driver DC Servo : A06B-6045 -H005/H006 
Điều khiển động cơ DC Servo Fanuc 20M
Giá 4.5tr/3 cái

----------


## maycncmini

Khung máy cnc XYZ : 350x220x250
Vitme YZ 20 bước 5, X20 bước 12, trượt bi 15
đã có 3 motor bước 3A, driver TB6600, không có spindle

Giá 7tr

----------


## maycncmini

Hành trình: 450x300x400
Trọng lượng : trên 1 tấn khung gang đúc
Đầy đủ tủ điện để sửa chữa
Nếu không dựng máy phay cnc quá ok
Giá12k/kg

_Đã bán_

----------


## maycncmini

Máy phay CNC Brother 211
Hệ điều khiển : Mach3 CNC
Hành trình : 320X220X300
Hệ thống dịch chuyển : DC Servo
AC Spindle : 3 pha 220V , 2.2kw tốc độ 24.000v/p
Đầu dao : BT30, thay dao bằng tay
Trọng lượng : 1.2 tấn
Bảo hành : 01 năm
Giá : 50.000.000 vnđ

Đ/C : D9/14E, Nữ Dân Công, Vĩnh Lộc A, Bình Chánh, TP. HCM




Test nhôm 5051

----------


## maycncmini

01- Biến tần Sumitomo xác lớn

Input 3 pha 220V hoặc 1 pha 220V
Output 3 pha 220V 0.75kw
Ngoại hình đẹp giá 700k







Biến tần T-Verter 

Input 3 pha 220V hoặc 1 pha 220V
Output 3 pha 220V 0.75kw
Ngoại hình đẹp giá 500k

----------


## maycncmini

01 máy khoan Delta điện 220V 
Đuôi côn bị cong nhẹ thay thế chạy ok (đuôi côn bán nhiều ngoài Tạ Uyên)
Giá 700.000 vnđ

----------


## kkbao

> 01 máy khoan Delta điện 220V 
> Đuôi côn bị cong nhẹ thay thế chạy ok (đuôi côn bán nhiều ngoài Tạ Uyên)
> Giá 700.000 vnđ


e gạch cái khoan nhe bác

----------


## maycncmini

Máy khoan xuất xứ Japan điện 110v
Giá 500.000vnđ

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cho e gạch cụ nhé

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cụ cho e số tk e ck tiền cái khoan ạ

----------


## maycncmini

> e gạch cái khoan nhe bác


Ok, bạn qua D9/14E, Nữ Dân Công, Vĩnh Lộc A, Bình Chánh lấy hàng nhé Máy khoan bàn Delta

*Đã bán*

----------


## ngocpham

Còn cái khoan nào ko cụ? Tiện xe đi ngang qua xúc luôn

----------


## maycncmini

> Cụ cho e số tk e ck tiền cái khoan ạ


Chỉ còn khoan nhỏ, bạn ở HN tiền Ship chắc gần bằng tiền mua máy khoan

STK : 0181000611851
Ngân hàng : Vietcombank, chi nhánh Nam Sài Gòn
Chủ TK : Tran Van cuong

----------


## ngocpham

> Chỉ còn khoan nhỏ, bạn ở HN tiền Ship chắc gần bằng tiền mua máy khoan
> 
> STK : 0181000611851
> Ngân hàng : Vietcombank, chi nhánh Nam Sài Gòn
> Chủ TK : Tran Van cuong


Nếu bác lamnguyen ko lấy thì để mình nhé

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Chỉ còn khoan nhỏ, bạn ở HN tiền Ship chắc gần bằng tiền mua máy khoan
> 
> STK : 0181000611851
> Ngân hàng : Vietcombank, chi nhánh Nam Sài Gòn
> Chủ TK : Tran Van cuong


E quên ko hỏi, máy nặng bn kg thưa cụ?

----------


## maycncmini

> E quên ko hỏi, máy nặng bn kg thưa cụ?


Khoảng 30 -40 kg

----------


## maycncmini

Biến tần Sumitomo đã bán cho bạn có số điện thoại : 0912850168 ở HN

----------


## maycncmini

> E quên ko hỏi, máy nặng bn kg thưa cụ?


Bác chưa có nhu cầu để mình đăng bán tiếp nhé

----------


## maycncmini

Máy khoan đã bán hết

----------


## kkbao

> Máy khoan đã bán hết


Bác nào chụp tay trên cái khoan e đặt thế !!! Lần sau phải có thứ tự chứ các bác. :Mad:

----------


## hoahong102

Bán mình 1 cái khoan, cái nào cũng dc

----------


## maycncmini

> Bán mình 1 cái khoan, cái nào cũng dc


Máy khoan đã bán hết rồi bạn

----------


## maycncmini

Biến Tần T-Verter đã bán cho bạn   *thuyetnq* số đt 01227307455

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## thuyetnq

> Biến Tần T-Verter đã bán cho bạn   *thuyetnq* số đt 01227307455


Nhờ bác gởi viettel chậm về địa chỉ:
Người nhận: Nguyễn Quang Thuyết.
nhà số 1/23 đường Nhật Lệ-TT-TP Huế.
Cảm ơn Bác nhiều.

----------


## mactech

> Biến tần Sumitomo đã bán cho bạn có số điện thoại : 0912850168 ở HN


Tiện bác cũng Vịt thường em này ra Số 42, ngõ 230/31 Định Công Thượng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội cho em luôn. Thanks bác.

----------


## maycncmini

01 Máy phay Brother TC-211

Hành trình XYZ: 320X220X300
Chạy Mach3, điện DC Servo
Spindle 24.000v/p, vào ra 3 pha 220V, 2.2kw giải nhiệt bằng nước
Đầu BT30, thay dao bằng tay
Trọng lượng : 1.2 tấn

Giá 40tr, bảo hành 01 năm

Máy khách hàng đặt qua ngày giao hàng không đến lấy nên thay lý vì không có chỗ để

----------


## maycncmini

Máy mài tròn Shikiya Seiki
Chống tâm 400mm, mài trục lớn nhất 350, mài côn, mài mặt,
Không có nhu cầu sử dụng giá ra đi 15tr
Liên hệ: 0979155342

----------


## hoctap256

máy hoạt động hoàn hảo  có côn  gì  sần xùi gì ko ạ

----------


## Thaihamy

> 01 Máy phay Brother TC-211
> 
> Hành trình XYZ: 320X220X300
> Chạy Mach3, điện DC Servo
> Spindle 24.000v/p, vào ra 3 pha 220V, 2.2kw giải nhiệt bằng nước
> Đầu BT30, thay dao bằng tay
> Trọng lượng : 1.2 tấn
> 
> Giá 40tr, bảo hành 01 năm
> ...


Có bao vận chuyển ko bác chủ

----------


## maycncmini

> máy hoạt động hoàn hảo  có côn  gì  sần xùi gì ko ạ


Máy mài trục, mài côn ok nếu lắp đá mài bóng thép có thể soi gương được

----------


## maycncmini

> Có bao vận chuyển ko bác chủ


Không bao vận chuyển

Trong 1 tuần tới nếu em nó chưa được ai nhận về sẽ được chuyển đổi thành máy phay CNC 4 trục dùng để mài dao đĩa tròn

----------


## truongkiet

máy mài còn tự động không

----------


## maycncmini

Máy mài tay, không có tự động

----------


## truongkiet

thấy có cữ hành trình

----------


## thuyetnq

> Biến Tần T-Verter đã bán cho bạn   *thuyetnq* số đt 01227307455


 Đã nhận được biến tần.
Bác cho em hỏi tí ,sao biến tần không hoạt động được.
nhấn  run/stop không hoạt động.nó toàn báo Err1
set Fn 123   để về mặc định của nhà sản xuất cũng ko được.
Bác có thể hướng dẩn sơ bộ cho nó hoạt động ko ?
Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## mactech

Thanks bác Cường, em cũng nhận được rồi,chạy rồi ạ. Bác bọc mỗi màng thực phẩm nhưng may vc không dám ném.

----------


## hieu_potter

Bác chủ có cái ụ chống tâm máy tiện nào k? em đang cần mua một cái cho cái máy tiện gỗ của em. Cao tầm 20 đến 30 cm là được. Bác có thì alo giúp em nhé!
SĐT em: 0974753247

----------


## maycncmini

> Đã nhận được biến tần.
> Bác cho em hỏi tí ,sao biến tần không hoạt động được.
> nhấn  run/stop không hoạt động.nó toàn báo Err1
> set Fn 123   để về mặc định của nhà sản xuất cũng ko được.
> Bác có thể hướng dẩn sơ bộ cho nó hoạt động ko ?
> Cảm ơn bác.


Con này công suất 0.75kw khi chạy 3 pha, nếu chạy 1 pha bạn chạy động cơ nhỏ hơn 0.75kw nhé

----------


## maycncmini

> Bác chủ có cái ụ chống tâm máy tiện nào k? em đang cần mua một cái cho cái máy tiện gỗ của em. Cao tầm 20 đến 30 cm là được. Bác có thì alo giúp em nhé!
> SĐT em: 0974753247


Không có bạn ơi

----------


## maycncmini

30tr không có Spindle, biến tần XYZ chạy ok anh em nào có nhu cầu thì hốt nhé

----------


## hoahong102

cho mình hỏi bộ kéo 3 trục cụ thể bộ nào?
tạm gạch cho đến tối

----------


## maycncmini

> cho mình hỏi bộ kéo 3 trục cụ thể bộ nào?
> tạm gạch cho đến tối


Z : Tamagawa 300W, X Tamgawa 120W, Y Sanyo Denki 180W, 
- 03 Driver DC servo 1.5kw

----------


## maycncmini

> Bàn từ xoay độ 380x110
> Điện : 100 vdc
> Lực từ mạnh, hít nhả ok, không bị dính khi tắt
> Bộ điều khiển từ mới 100% do Uy Hân chế tạo dòng tải lớn nhất 25A, bộ điều khiển bảo hành 01 năm .
> Giá nguyên bộ: 3.500.000 vnđ


Bàn từ và bộ điều khiển đã bán

----------


## thuyetnq

> Con này công suất 0.75kw khi chạy 3 pha, nếu chạy 1 pha bạn chạy động cơ nhỏ hơn 0.75kw nhé


 Con moter của em chỉ 200W .
Em đấu dây nguồn,đấu dây moter nó báo như thế nầy ,em bó tay, nhờ bác giúp




Nhấn nút lên hay xuống tyhì nó báo Err1 còn các nút khác không tác dụng.

----------


## mactech

Em thấy bác chưa nối dây chọn chiều? Nối 1 dây từ chân số 3 FWD hoặc số 4 REV với chân số 5 COM thử xem

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## maycncmini

> Con moter của em chỉ 200W .
> Em đấu dây nguồn,đấu dây moter nó báo như thế nầy ,em bó tay, nhờ bác giúp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nhấn nút lên hay xuống tyhì nó báo Err1 còn các nút khác không tác dụng.


Xoay biến trở trên biến tần thấy tần số không thay đổi là do đang đế chế độ điều khiển analog 0-10v hoặc biến trở ngoài,
bạn cài chế độ sử dụng biến trở trên biến tần khi đó mới Run trên biến tần được

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## thuyetnq

> Em thấy bác chưa nối dây chọn chiều? Nối 1 dây từ chân số 3 FWD hoặc số 4 REV với chân số 5 COM thử xem


Mình nhấn các phím trên panel nó không tác dụng .



Đấu theo cách trên cũng ko được Bác ạ.

----------


## thuyetnq

> Xoay biến trở trên biến tần thấy tần số không thay đổi là do đang đế chế độ điều khiển analog 0-10v hoặc biến trở ngoài,
> bạn cài chế độ sử dụng biến trở trên biến tần khi đó mới Run trên biến tần được


Cảm ơn anh

----------


## maycncmini

Biến tần T-verter kỹ thuật bên mình nó không nhớ cách setup nhưng nói bạn gửi lại nó có thể cài lại được
Biến tần khi mình gửi cho bạn đang chay ở chế độ điều khiển tốc độ bằng biến trở ngoài
Bạn dùng biến trở có sẵn của biến tần cần phải cài đặt lại

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## thuyetnq

> Biến tần T-verter kỹ thuật bên mình nó không nhớ cách setup nhưng nói bạn gửi lại nó có thể cài lại được
> Biến tần khi mình gửi cho bạn đang chay ở chế độ điều khiển tốc độ bằng biến trở ngoài
> Bạn dùng biến trở có sẵn của biến tần cần phải cài đặt lại


Cảm ơn Bác nhiều.
Em mày mò setup về chế độ mặc định của nhà máy sau đó chỉnh chọt chạy ngon lành.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Bác thông cảm dân nghiệp dư mà bác.
Chúc bác mọi sự như ý

----------


## maycncmini

- 03 Biến tần Toshiba VF-FS1 
- Nguồn cấp 3 pha 200V
- Ra: 3 pha 200V 7.5kw
- Dải tần điều chỉnh: 0 - 400Hz
- Giá 4.500.000vnđ/cái

*Đã bán hết*

----------


## maycncmini

Máy khoan Home tool 

Motor 0.95kw 1 pha 110V
kẹp khoan : Phi 3-16
Giá 3.0tr

----------


## MinhPT

> Máy khoan Home tool 
> 
> Motor 0.95kw 1 pha 110V
> kẹp khoan : Phi 3-16
> Giá 3.5tr


Cái eto màu xanh chắc là đắt

----------


## Thaihamy

> - 03 Biến tần Toshiba VF-FS1 
> - Nguồn cấp 3 pha 200V
> - Ra: 3 pha 200V 7.5kw
> - Dải tần điều chỉnh: 0 - 400Hz
> - Giá 4.500.000vnđ/cái
> 
> *Đã bán hết*


Bác nào cài đặt con này rồi, cho số alo minh hỏi chút.

----------


## maycncmini

> Cái eto màu xanh chắc là đắt


Eto mua mới 1,5tr bán nhiều ở Tạ Uyên

----------


## maycncmini

Đang làm thịt em này

Thanh lý bộ điện Scale Control III

- 03 động cơ kéo bàn Sanyo denki 61BM120MXE24 Mặt bích 179
- 01 bộ driver cho 3 motor 
- Bảng điều khiển
- thước quang

Nói chung nguyên tủ điện và motor giá 15tr hoặc lẻ từng bộ nội thất
Con này đóng điện chạy bình thường

----------


## maycncmini

PLC Hitachi Hizac E-64hrc
Giá : 850k * (Đã bán)*



Đính kèm 41653

----------


## maycncmini

Main chính và bảng điều khiển Enshu Scale Control III

Giá 2.5tr

----------


## maycncmini

Driver AC Servo Sanyo denki 60BA050FXW43
 Điều khiển 03 motor trong 1
Giá 7.5tr

----------


## maycncmini

03 Motor AC Servo Sanyo denki model : 61BM120MXE24

Mặt bích size lớn : 179

Chạy với Driver AC Servo Sanyo denki 60BA050FXW43 và thước quang hành trình XYZ : 900*400*450
Giá 7.5tr

----------


## maycncmini

03 bộ driver và Motor AC Servo Sanyo Denki 720w, trong đó 1 Motor có thắng từ

Giá 2.5tr/bộ

----------


## maycncmini

1 bộ AC Spindle và driver Sanyo denki 3.7kw
Giá 5tr

----------


## maycncmini

> Driver AC Servo Sanyo denki 60BA050FXW43
>  Điều khiển 03 motor trong 1
> Giá 7.5tr


Sorry, bộ này chỉ điều khiển được 1 motor, điều đó có nghĩa trục này hoạt động thì các trục khác sẽ phải dừng

Giá 2.5tr/cái

----------


## maycncmini

- 03 Driver DC Servo Yaskawa E4809-024 - 017 giá 6tr/3 bộ







Main chính Opus 5000 giá 2.0tr











Bộ nguồn DC cho 3 driver trên giá 2tr

----------


## maycncmini

Bộ DDCSV1.1 và bảng điều khiển
Kích thước bảng điều khiển : 520X420X5 bề mặt Mica 
Giá 3.5tr
Chạy ok, chính xác, không lỗi, chỉ không Edit G-code trực tiếp được lên việc cắm và rút USB ra máy tính chỉnh sửa là một nhược điểm lớn. Nếu bỏ qua vấn đề này nó tương đối hoàn hảo

----------


## maycncmini

- 01 Bộ Driver DC Servo Fanuc H002
- Giá ra đi 2.5tr

----------


## hoctap256

ah hihi 3tr5 dcsv  mà 3x là hời lắm nhoa  :Big Grin:

----------

